# Huge Shout Out To Subcool And The Tude



## 4EVR420 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got my order in the mail not even 2 minutes ago!! 10xrussian rocket fuel, 3xJTR, 3x3D, 1xdinafem cloud 9, 1xdinafem sweet deep grapefruit! I'm uberstoked to grow out the JTR/3D... Thank you subcool for the generous gift, i plan on keeping a mother of each strain. Oh and i got my coffee mug and in 1 piece! Just want to say thanx again to sub and the tude!


----------

